# Choose a song that fits the type mentioned above you.



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Pick a song based on your impression of the stated type above (be it satirical or serious), then pick a type for the next poster

If the person forgets to put a type in their post, slap them (lol jk). You can use their type or just pick one of your own choosing.


*ISTJ*


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

You have INFJ & ISTJ listed (that confused me putting the song that makes me thing of both)

This song makes me think mainly of my sister and an old INFJ friend I had. (Younger under 30 more so) 





I Always thought the gambler in this song sounds very ISTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sensational said:


> You have INFJ & ISTJ listed (that confused me putting the song that makes me thing of both)


I apologize for confusion, I said ISTJ because that's the stated type I chose to start the game off. A user's actual typing isn't relevant unless it's stated otherwise in their post. I set it up that way because most people don't even have their typing on their profile anymore, so to avoid any uncertainty it's best to specify.

Next poster, skip my post. It wasn't stated but I'm pretty sure Sensational is going for ESTP.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

ESTP







Another ESTP.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*INTP*


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ENFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*ISFP*


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

ESFJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

KindaSnob! said:


> [..]
> ESFJ



* *





Fe official MBTI definition:
"Extraverted Feeling: Seeks harmony with and between people in the outside world. Interpersonal and cultural values are important."



Public Enemy Bring That Beat Back





ESFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

ESTJ


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

@Electra type?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Hexigoon said:


> @Electra type?


Oh should I send a random type? ISTJ then?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep ^^






ISTP


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

ENFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> ..
> ENTJ



* *





*Auxiliary Introverted Intuition*
As an auxiliary function, Ni manifests as an understanding of how one ought to go about accomplishing his or her goals, based on a keen intuitive perception of how various courses of action are likely to unfold.
The auxiliary-Ni monologue: “How can I use my intuitive knowledge about how things are connected in order to achieve what I want?”








How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking


Inferior introverted sensing originally manifests as a resistance to tradition or conformity of any sort.




thoughtcatalog.com







Adele - Skyfall (Lyric Video)





ENFP


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENFP


----------



## colder (Jun 17, 2017)

INFJ 5w4


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

KindaSnob! said:


> ..
> INTJ



* *





"*Top ten: INTJs are the type MOST likely to* . . .
1. Miss what is going on around them because they are lost in thought"
2. Push themselves harder than any other type [..] TypeCoach
1) *Ntuition *(N)
Prefer to attend to and trust ideas and inspiration
Like to see overall patterns
Are focused on the future
Trust inspiration and vision
Like to try out ideas
Tend to see the big picture
Enjoy using imagination ..
2) *Thinking *(T)
Tend to step out of a situation and look at it objectively
Have a sense of detachment from tasks or situations [..]
Task focused ..
BAPT UK Jungian-based Type - The British Association for Psychological Type
_"Thus, not all ISFPs are artists in the usual sense. Some may be in business. And not all INTJs are de-facto scientists. Some may choose music."_ *Dario Nardi*.



Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien (from Satriani LIVE!)





ISFP


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

ESTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFP


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

Fireflies by Owl City 

ISTP


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ESFJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Electra said:


> ..
> ESFJ


no esf-jokes this time

* *





Fe: Extraverted Feeling (Harmonizing) Making decisions using subjective criteria to optimize interpersonal harmony considering what is appropriate. The output can appear as a supportive environment. Type Lenses - The British Association for Psychological Type



Lynda Kay - Dream My Darling





* *





Dream My Darling by Lynda Kay









ESFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTP







Electra said:


> ENFP


Gives xSTP vibe to me


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Paradox3 said:


> Gives xSTP vibe to me


I like it a lot (the lyrics)


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Is it still intp?

Some magnetic field-songs perhaps? some seem more f though... perhaps this one?





edit: or this one 





next type...
esfp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ISFJ


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

ENTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Definitely


ENFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

INTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Bellerixx said:


> ..
> INTJ


Goldfrapp - Ooh La La (Official HD Video)




Goldfrapp - Ooh La La (Live at the Isle of Wight Festival)





* *




Goldfrapp - Ooh La La








ESTJ


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

INTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

My turn again





INTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

WoW I am fast today





Pick a type and post a song


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Well then, ISTJ






ENFJ


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

ENTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Bellerixx said:


> ENTP


Katy Perry - Roar (From “The Prismatic World Tour Live”)





ENFJ


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

(U said ISFP at first so : )





xNFJ :





ISFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Smashing Pumpkins

INFJ


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Every Sufjan Stevens' songs gives off INFJ vibes for me. Maybe he is INFJ?

ESTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

ISTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Thatogress! said:


> ISTP


Motörhead - "Ace Of Spades" - Musikladen - 15/01/198





* *





Ace of Spades - Motörhead (Lyrics)












INFP or INFP-T


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFP


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

(I always picturing her as ENFP)

INFJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Bellerixx said:


> ..
> INFJ


Marina And The Diamonds - Savages (LIVE at "House Of Blues", Boston - 4/11/2015)





* *





Marina And The Diamonds - Savages (Lyrics)








xSFJ or ESFJ or ESFJ-T


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

INTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Bellerixx said:


> ..
> INTP


La Roux - In For The Kill




La Roux - In For The Kill





* *





La Roux - In For The Kill (lyrics) [HD]













ENTP or ENFP. Pick the one you like.


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

(Choosing Entp) 







ENFJ


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

INTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, that rare estj song which isn't a parody or National Anthem 






INTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Dark and contemplative.


ENTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

Something like this?






INTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Bulletproof (Live at The BRIT Awards Launch Party, 2010)






* *





La Roux - Bulletproof (Official Video









ESTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

ESTJ

Pat Boone - Speedy Gonzales (1962) Lyrics





ESTP


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

ENFP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISFJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Esfj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ESFP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Des'ree - Life (Official Video)





DES'REE : THE WORLD MUSIC AWARDS IN MONACO 1999





* *





Des'ree - Life Lyrics








ISFP or Ne blind spot or Ne trickster


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

INTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Entj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ENFJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Sara Bareilles - Brave (Official Video)





Ben Folds Presents: "Brave" by Sara Bareilles | LIVE at The Kennedy Center with the NSO





ISTJ or Fe Blind spot or Fe Trickster


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

INFJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISFP


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

estj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

infp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Thatogress! said:


> ..
> Entj


Steve Vai - For The Love Of God Live




ISFP
(or ISFP duo ie. ISFP and INFP or ISFP and ESFP etc..)


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Isfp






Enfp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

War Of Change ~ Thousand Foot Krutch





ENTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Entp






Esfp


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

ISTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





ISTP key words - In the moment Quiet Unflappable Down-to-earth Concise Realistic Logic-driven Spontaneous Level-headed Private 
16 Types: Key words - The British Association for Psychological Type


 
Fugees - Ready or Not (Official Video)





ENTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infj


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Definitely.

ESTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ENFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Enfp






Infp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Warrior Cats — Ruelle - Live Like Legends





ESTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Esfp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ISTJ


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ENTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

lyrics 
* *





Put the work in 

Aye 
Put the work in 
Put the work in 

Told the baby girl she gotta do it with a purpose 
Madonna by the mirror man I heard that she a virgin (sheesh) 
And I been in the gym all week
Heavy bars, that’s how I drop the gems y’all need
I was workin’ on this body for beach all winter 
Yoga and Pilates, watch me keep my figure 
SnapBack like Beyoncé, kill the beats like jigga
Share the vision, but not everybody see my picture
Like the circle got smaller but the dream got bigger
Oh those things you said you didn’t mean, I get it
Oh you really wanna come back to the team I’m listening
But life’s different, and I’m richer 

Made for this since birth
Yes I know my worth 
Go hard 
Put in the work 
‘Cause I come first 
I ain’t even need ya help

Put the work in
Put the work in 
Put the work in 
You gotta do it for yourself
Put the work in 
I heard you looking for results
Put the work in 
No, you don’t need nobody 
Yeah you gonna have to put the work in 

Immaculate flows 
One verse a murda’ half of ya Bros 
16 bars only need half of that for these “Oh”
Filter the real ish 
Cut half the rappers you know 
You need exorcisms I’m attacking they soul 
Woah
Turn the studio into the conjuring 
Vocal chords hit you with hard waves like a tsunami hit 
Play the game , say my name 
Ya rolled the dice 
Now what the jungle come alive soon as you make a move on some Jumanji ish 
Damn 
Everybody ain’t built 
If I blow up it’s Hiroshima everybody get killed 
Man detonating the cold war I’m making sure 
Everybody get chills

Made for this since birth
Yes I know my worth 
Go hard 
Put in the work 
Cus I come first 
I ain’t even need ya help

I put the work in 
You better go off quick 
Put the work in
You in the zone don’t quit 
Put the work in
Walk in like you own that ish 
You gotta do it for yourself
Put the work in
I heard you looking for results
Ha, put the work in 
Yeah, you gon’ have to put the work in 
I put the work in
Got damn! (Haha)
Put the work in 
Got damn 
(We gon’ put it in)
Put the work in
Got damn 
Everyday 
Everyday man (everyday) 
Got damn 
We on the way man (everyday ) 
Got damn 
What can I say man (everyday ) 
Got damn
Aye (everyday) 
I ain’t even need ya help
I put the work in 
You better go off quick (you better go off quick) 
Put the work in
You in the zone don’t quit (you in the zone don’t quit) 
Put the work in 
Walk in like you own that ish you gon’ own that ish
You gotta do it for yourself
Put the work in you better go off quick, you better go off quick)
I heard you looking for results you in the zone don’t quit
Ha, put the work in 
walk in like you own that ish
Yeah you gon’ have to put the work in 
Everyday





ISTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTP





INFJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fallen Angel said:


>


Never heard that one. What type do you think Billy Idol is


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infj






Enfj


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ISTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISTP



Paradox3 said:


> Never heard that one. What type do you think Billy Idol is


Billy Idol himself? xSTP.

Are you a Miley Cyrus fan or are you calling me out or something?

INFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infp







Estp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fallen Angel said:


> ISTP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao ditz moment. I open several tabs at once and then click backwards generally. This whole time I have been basing it off of the singer/band.  I do like Miley Cyrus. I am not sure I agree with Billy Idol being xSTP. 

Back to the thread- 
INTP singer and song





INTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Isfj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISFJ






ESTP


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry had a little misread in the title.

ESTP






INTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Istp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ENFP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

enfp-t

TONES AND I - 'Dance Monkey' LIVE (Splendour In The Grass 2019)




ISFJ


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

INTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Apparently the universe is INTJ.

* *





global 1 INTJ
_The 16 MBTI Stereotypes MBTI Stereotypes Neojungian Typology _



HIDDEN CITIZENS - I Ran (so far away) ~ Epic




ISFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFJ


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

*Hexagon Music*


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Catandroid said:


> Apparently the universe is INTJ.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


I have really liked that song but, not sure I have ever seen that video. Thanks. Most all of their stuff is good.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> ESFJ


Oh snap I never knew this song was connected to another. I learn something new everyday!





SInce @Ewok City did not list one.... 
INFP


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Since the chain is broken...


ESFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

_





entp_


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

KindaSnob! said:


> Since the chain is broken...
> 
> 
> ESFP


I listed INFP


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Paradox3 said:


> I listed INFP


😅


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

ESTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ISFP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

2 ISTJs having an argument lol


ENTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Entp







Estp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

INFJ


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

INTP


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

ENTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Paolo Nutini - Pencil Full Of Lead - Official video






* *







YvonneZemski said:


> ..


*So true!*




ESFP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

INTJ


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

ISFJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Enfp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

New Divide (Official Video) - Linkin Park





* *





New Divide [Live in Red Square 2011] - Linkin Park








ENTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infj


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

XNTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Intp








Isfp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *




*ISFP - Key Words*: Free-spirited Unassuming Observant Reserved In the moment Private Spontaneous Kind Sensitive Quiet





16 Types: Key words - The British Association for Psychological Type


These are brief descriptions of the 16 types, and each links to a longer description, courtesty of Typecoach.com. ESTP Fun Get-it-done Active Hands-on Practical Observant Talkative Take-Charge Inventive Charming More about ESTP ESTJ Take Charge Logic-driven Decisive Tenacious Fast Dependable...




www.bapt.org.uk







Lady Gaga - Paparazzi (Official Music Video)





ESFJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> ..
> INTJ


Inkubus Sukkubus - Young Lovers





ESTJ or ENTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Musical entj+estj interaction (with the overall vibe being xstj af)








Infp


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

istj


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

ISFP


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

lacking a listed type, I'll go with a cliche of the poster's type, infp






intp


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

normally when I post these things, I'm projecting the vocalist as the type.. in this case, I think it's an intp, like me, singing to a more stereotypical intp. just to give us a flavor of what intp love/lust might be like...






infj


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

(I'd listen through, as it starts off quite istj-ish, but the ni/fe really come out in the later verses.)


Entp


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

istp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





Ghost Rider (Robbie Reyes) // Ain't No Grave









Hidden Citizens - Ain't No Grave





ISFJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Isfj







Isfp


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

isfp:





entj


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

INFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INFP- either of these. The second for the cause and visual appeal. Third other sides (first time I heard the song is the 3rd and my favorite version)
















INFJ


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ESTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

I actually think the overall song is more nfj, but it describes what sounds like an estp, and as it can be a tricky type to find, in the interest of keeping this thread moving....







Intj


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTJ





ESFP


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

ESFP:





ISTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Istp (not perhaps the most obvious choice so, to explain
Inferior fe-self-explanatory
Ti-constantly rationalising inferior fe
Se-concrete/straightforward lyrics, energetic tune, stp friendly skater punk vibe)







Enfj


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

ENFJ:





ENFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Could suit either an infp or alternatively, fe gripped intp.







Infj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISFP


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

ISTJ


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ESTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





*Extraverted Thinking: *Seeks logic and consistency in the outside world. Concern for external laws and rules.





The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The Eight Function Attitudes


The Myers & Briggs Foundation - - The Eight Function Attitudes



www.myersbriggs.org




*Te: Extraverted Thinking *(Systematizing): Making decisions using logical, objective criteria to structure the external world in the most efficient way to achieve the end goal. The output can appear as a structured plan. BAPT UK




The Battle Hymn of the Republic





ENTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Isfj


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISFJ -Has a IxFJ flavor to it.





ENFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Esfp


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





*Introverted Sensing*: Compares present facts and experiences to past experience. Trusts the past. Stores sensory data for future use.





The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The Eight Function Attitudes


The Myers & Briggs Foundation - - The Eight Function Attitudes



www.myersbriggs.org





*Si: Introverted Sensing (Recalling)* Pulling inward to recall past experiences and compare the present information to a historical data bank of stored sensory data and internal thoughts, feelings, sensations and memories. Type Lenses - The British Association for Psychological Type




Ken Hensley - The Last Dance





* *




Ken Hensley - The Last Dance (El Gitano Viejo)








ISFP


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

ISFP:





INTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Enfj


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFP


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

INFP:





INTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Intp

* *





Ellen Page - acoustic "Anyone Else But You" / JUNO








The Moldy Peaches - Anyone Else But You (Juno Soundtrack)





ESTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

xSTP






ISFJ


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

ISFJ:





ENTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFP


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

esfp:





estp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Estp







Infj


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

infp






infp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Fi-si loop







Enfp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

exfp







enfp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





Ni: *Introverted iNtuiting (Visioning)*: Pulling inward for the unconscious correlation of conceptual ideas, possibilities and symbols that enter consciousness as a whole system or idea. BAPT UK

2001: A Space Odyssey • Theme/Also Sprach Zarathustra • Richard Strauss




Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra / 2001 Space Odyssey opening theme








2001: a Space Odyssey theme song performed with Tesla coil





* *





*Really like this song*


Fallen Angel said:


> infp





ENTP


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ENTP






INFP


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

INFP: Zombie by the Cranberries


ESTP

Edit; new posts appeared. Skip me


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ESTP








ISTJ


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ISTJ






ENFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Isfp


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

ixfp






isfp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Theres something very isfp about power ballads.







Intp


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

I’ll Stand By You - The Pretenders (INFJ)





Superman - Five for Fighting (INFJ)


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake (ESTJ)





Poker Face - Lady Gaga (ISTP)


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Thatogress! said:


> Intp








ESFJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Esfj







Intj


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Intj






What is one type that has not been selected? ESTJ? Pick one that has not been done? _shrugs_


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

ESTJ queen archetype

* *





ESTJ key words *Take Charge* *Logic-driven Decisive Tenacious *Fast *Dependable* Proactive *High Energy* *Outspoken Straightforward *BAPT UK

Whitney Houston - Queen Of The Night Lyrics







Whitney Houston - Queen Of The Night (Official Video)





ISFJ


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ISFJ




ISTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

I wanted to find an example of a si-fi loop from a istj perspective, rather than the usual infp. I think this fits the bill.







Esfp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Enfp







Isfp


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

IXFP vibe from the whole Arctic Monkeys AM album. 





ExFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Enfp







Intj


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Intj

* *




*Introverted Intuition: *Looks at consistency of ideas and thoughts with an internal framework. Trusts flashes from the unconscious, which may be hard for others to understand. The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The Eight Function Attitudes



Hans Zimmer - Inception: Time (Official Extended Suite)





ESTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Estp








Esfp


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Talk Too Much - COIN


ISFP 2w3


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISxP 





INTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Intj







Intp


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

INTP






ENTP


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

ENTP - Benny Hill theme

ENFJ


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

ENFJ






INFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Ok...so sorry infps. I mean no shade at all, but whenever I hear about infp and enfj relationships as a 'golden pair' all I can think of is...







Infj


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

INFJ

I don't like the Queen but it just feels like such an INFJ song to listen to






ENFP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





"Ne: Extraverted iNtuiting (Brainstorming) Being drawn to the outer world for the unrestrained exploration and interpretation of new ideas, patterns and possibilities that are not inherently obvious." BAPT UK | The British Association for Psychological Type 








Blackmore's Night - Loreley (Live in Paris 2006) HD




ESFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ExFJ






ENTJ


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

ENTJ






INFP 6w5


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry I think this has been posted before but where the above typing was so specific, and I think this suits infp type 6 with their ambivalent relationship with ne so, so well.







Entp


----------



## st4rxdust (Nov 17, 2020)

ENTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Entj







Istp


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *





ISTP - In the moment Quiet Unflappable Down-to-earth Concise Realistic Logic-driven Spontaneous Level-headed Private





16 Types: Key words - The British Association for Psychological Type


These are brief descriptions of the 16 types, and each links to a longer description, courtesty of Typecoach.com. ESTP Fun Get-it-done Active Hands-on Practical Observant Talkative Take-Charge Inventive Charming More about ESTP ESTJ Take Charge Logic-driven Decisive Tenacious Fast Dependable...




www.bapt.org.uk







Fugees - Killing Me Softly With His Song (Official Video)





ESTP


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

Estp




Istp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Istp







Infp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

my INFP ex loved this song.


ISTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

* *




Also notice Julia Roberts in the vid who is ISTJ

*Introverted Sensing*: Compares present facts and experiences to past experience. Trusts the past. Stores sensory data for future use.





The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The Eight Function Attitudes


The Myers & Briggs Foundation - - The Eight Function Attitudes



www.myersbriggs.org












INFP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Infp







Esfp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Enfj
"I'm gonna take you somewhere warm, you know j'adore la mer"

Niall Horan - Nice To Meet Ya (Official)





ESTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Estp







Enfp


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

Enfp




Intj


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Intj
"Everyone is cryin' out, I can hear them scream
With all these eyes upon us, but no one seems to see
That you and me are just the same as God meant it to be
But you're much too close to me
You're much too close to me"

The Pretty Reckless - And So It Went (Official Video)





* *





The Pretty Reckless - And So It Went (Lyric Video) FEAT. Tom Morello







ENTJ


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Fi gripped entj








Intp


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Ok, high time this thread was bought back from the dead.

Let's look above and start with intp. On browsing earlier posts I was rather shocked to find this...an anthem to ti-doms in all our knowledgably useless glory...typed as istj!







Infp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I typed it as ISTJ because, apart from the general traditional military vibe it gives me, it's about a man who prides himself on his image of being a model military officer and who is more than happy to boast and show off his large amount of knowledge and expertise that he sees as making him qualified for his position. It is stereotypically exaggerated for laughs of course but from my experience ISTJs are information sponges. They're great at gathering up all the small concrete details and facts about their areas of interest and good at recalling what they've learnt. Kinda amazes me honestly.








ESFJ


----------



## Jabbadonut (Mar 23, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Pick a song based on your impression of the stated type above (be it satirical or serious), then pick a type for the next poster
> 
> If the person forgets to put a type in their post, slap them (lol jk). You can use their type or just pick one of your own choosing.
> 
> ...


Metallica, Creeping Death. Of course I think that song fits everyone . . .


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Fair enough, it is all ultimately subjective and the si doms are good with the facts and details, that's for sure. I suppose where I'd differ is that istj's strike me as a very practical type who generally accumulate information in order to apply it to the task at hand...whereas the General knows alot about mathematical theory and classics, but not so much about his actual job ('my military knowledge, though I'm plucky and adventory, has only been bought down to the beginning of the century') But I'm probably just being a typical intp pedant.

Anyway, esfj (posting lyrics version as I think the strip-club video setting distracts from the very fe/si words)








Estp


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTP


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

Entp

Apologies if the ne-ti lyrics aren't very audible. Google at your own risk, and preferably not when eating lunch.






Esfp


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

ESTJ


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INFx






INTx


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISFJ




ESTP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ESTP




INTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


>


That's a well done masterpiece

ENTJ






ESTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> [..]
> ESFP


Madonna Vs Sickick - Frozen (Fireboy DML Remix)





* *











ENFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry ENFJs

INFJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

INFJ




ESFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTP


----------



## DJ Venti (Aug 6, 2021)

ESTP


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

DJ Venti said:


> [..]
> ESTP


Morrisson - Brothers (Official Video) ft. Jordan





ISTP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISTP




INTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFP


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

INFP




INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTP





ISFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ISTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTJ





Trying to think of one that has not been done in a while... 
ISFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENFP





INTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The above posted could fit imo as well... 
ESTP 





INTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Old but still gold 





ESTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTJ





ENTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ENFJ

Rick Astley is a goldmine of ENFJ male songs




ISFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTP





ENFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENFJ


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

ISTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ESFP




ISTJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISTJ




ESFJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ESFJ






INFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTP





ISFJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> ENFJ


Good choice... I may have picked one of these though


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISFJ




ESTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Aether963 said:


> [..]
> ESTJ


M.I.A. - "Bad Girls" (Official Video)





INFP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

INFP




INTP


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ISFJ (This music video should seriously be the official one for Mr Blue Sky)  - Gosh it's sickeningly positive 🙃





ESFP (btw Which type gets least mentioned here? 🤔)


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


Lol this is one of those songs I used to hear as a kid. Why is 2000's filled with hiphop music?



Joe Black said:


> ISFJ (This music video should seriously be the official one for Mr Blue Sky)  - Gosh it's sickeningly positive 🙃


This one sounds familiar. Was it in a movie? A commercial?


Joe Black said:


> btw Which type gets least mentioned here? 🤔


I think you can ctrl+f to figure out.

ESFP




ENTJ or ENTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aether963 said:


> Lol this is one of those songs I used to hear as a kid. Why is 2000's filled with hiphop music?
> 
> ENTJ or ENTP


Blacked Eyed Peas are awesome and had a different sound at the time. I am sure they inspired many others. I was listening to them and posting them in another thread....just happened to be the one I was listening to when I was in the thread. _shrugs_ Fit ok enough.

ENTx





Just heard this in another thread. Seems like an ENTx song as well.


----------



## PeachieKeene (11 mo ago)




----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

nobody mentioned a type so I'll put one
ESFJ




ESTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I just brought that (nobody listing a type) up prior and then did the same thing. My bad.

I swear I thought this song was done by The Black Crowes when I heard it recently. 
ESTJ





ENFJ


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ENFJ:





ENTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTP listed it on here very recently so- who am I to disagree... _shrugs_





INFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFJ






ISFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISFP hmmm 





INTP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

INFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ISTP


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ISTP:





ISTJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm just gonna leave it here




ESTP or ENFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESTP





ESFJ


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Hexigoon said:


> ESFJ







ESTJ


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

ESTJ:





ENTJ


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

ENTJ 






ISFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISFP






INTP


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

INTP:
The Periodic Table Song! 🤣 Such a interesting.... uhhh... song! (one of those must listens! lol)





(Edit... Youtube recommended this, and it's such a perfect INTP stereotype 🤣 incase I forget next time INTP comes up)




@BigApplePi - Your avatar made a cameo in this one! lol

INTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTJ 





INFJ


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

INFJ 






*ISFJ*


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISFJ- An ISFJ friend-she preforms this song so-I will go with it





ENFJ


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFJ






ESFP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ESFP





*
ESTP*


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

ESTP




INTJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ENTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

ENTJ

Morpheus!

The Cars - Drive (Official Music Video)





My ENTJ playlist:


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLomze6Ku4t1Xn5E-JH7MN1yMHOrx5O2VR



INFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INFP






ENFP


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> ENFP


ENFP






ISFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISFP 
Both are great










ESFP


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

ESFP





INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTP






INTJ


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

INTJ






ISTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*ENFJ*


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

an ENFJ male and INFP female song about dying of old age and then meeting on the other side.




ESTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTJ





ENTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTJ






ENTP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

an ENXP song for INXJ




ISTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTJ






ENFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aether963 said:


> an ENXP song for INXJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to sidetrack the thread just reminded me of two songs that could apply to both...


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ESTP


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Def Leppard - Let's Go





ISFJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTP






INFJ


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

INFJ






ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTP





ISTJ


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

ISTJ (The ultimate ISTJ song.)






ESFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESFP





ENFP


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

It was posted here already but it was typed INFP. I think it is more about Ne because it is about day dreaming.




ESTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTJ





ISTJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

INFP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

INFP

One of my INFP daughters favorite songs







INFJ


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

INTP





ENTP


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

ENTP






ISTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ISTP




INTP


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENFP


----------

